# Post-Nasal Drip and D



## RnbwConnection78 (Nov 8, 2001)

Does anyone else get nasty D when they're having post nasal drip? I always seem to have problems after I get a cold or sinus infection. I just don't get it. I am just wondering if I am not alone!


----------



## mich2002 (Jan 14, 2002)

Hi R, dont know if its related but are you talking common cold? or maybe hayfever/allergies? know that some people have linked their IBS symtoms to when their allergies act up - also have read of other people here (myself included) when Im ill IBS plays up maybe because system is weakened? (thats just my theory) - also how often do you get colds etc your immune system may be just very low.


----------



## RnbwConnection78 (Nov 8, 2001)

Well I have a cold/sinus infection type of thing. I KNOW I have post nasal drip because I can feel it and (yuck) taste it. I do have asthma which leaves me open to al ot of colds and sinus infections. I also work with children. So I do get sick pretty often. It's jsut weird because it seems like everytime I get a nasty cold when I start getting over it I have a day of AWFUL D unlike any other D I ever have! I am usually C type so D really doesn't happen often to me. What's really weird is that yes, my stomach is gurgling but it doesn't hurt! I should add that I wasn't eating this weekend because the cold made me feel so lousy!Sorry for rambling,Teresa


----------



## dhove (Apr 1, 2002)

Yes, I noticed connections between post-nasal drip, sore throat, upset stomach, IBS symptoms, definitely.I would suggest a product named, Immunolin, that has solved, "all of the above" problems for me.It has greatly relieved my IBS symptoms, to the point that I never get D anymore, only occasionally do I have a very slight (compared to before) constipation problem, and, instead of everyday, I only get an occasional allergy problem during the worst hay fever times of the year. This is a vast improvement over sucking on cinnamon candies constantly to relieve sore throat and nausea. I highly recommend Immunolin to all those who suffer from IBS and allergies.It is available on the net at swansonvitamins.comTry one bottle, you will never be without it again if it works as good for you as it does for me! It contains IgG which I have learned is an immunoglobulin that is very important in gut health. It also helps eliminate "leaky-gut syndrome" which can let larger than normal antigens into the blood stream, which can make allergy symptoms worse.


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

I do notice some problems when I have a cold or allergies - I chalk it up mostly to more #### going through my digestive system. I avoid medications as much as possible for them since I do think they make it worse - the IBS I mean. On top of that, decongestants make me hyper so I avoid them like the plague. actually it's only pseudophed but that's the only non-prescription decongestant you can buy except for the sprays which don't help me much.nancy


----------



## Trik (Apr 29, 2002)

I just (literally) joined the message board, and boy was I glad to see this post! I have the exact same problem. I have been suffering from exacerbated D for about the last two weeks due to post-nasal drip related to allergies. The symptoms you described (gurgling tummy, but no real pain) is exactly what I have. I am so glad to know I'm not alone or crazy!


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

Thank goodness I am not the only one who thinks one thing has to do with the other. My D was pretty much under control for a few months(bythat I mean 1-2 flare ups a week) then about 3 weeks ago my sinus problems went crazy and so did my IBS D!Now I cannot get it under control , Iam getting D every other day, and of course the dripping nose , draining down the throat, sore throat, etc. I have a script for Claritan, I wonder if that ever did anyone with D any good, if it stops the drip, would the D get better??


----------



## Momof4 (Apr 14, 2002)

Perhaps what you're experiencing is also related to food allergy, delayed onset. A lot of my sinus problems are strongly related with what I've recently been eating (within the past 4 days). Specifically, I cannot eat chocolate chip cookies (well, okay, I can't eat 1/2 a box) without out waking up the next morning with a full-blown sinus congestion/headache thing and D. There are other foods that create the same response in me so I know I've got some food allergy going on. It's amazing how God created our bodies, everything's connected. You can't get away with eating something you shouldn't be eating--it'll run right through you! Literally, for us!!! What is it about lettuce that can be so irritating to the colon? Sometimes I'm affected and sometimes I'm not. What's up with that? Could be an overload situation, I suppose. Anybody else searching or thinking they've got food allergies? Been tested?


----------



## Momof4 (Apr 14, 2002)

Oops. I'm typing on this thread thinking I am still on another thread. Sorry for the confusion if anyone reads this and thinks I'm not focusing on the topic.


----------



## Frodo (May 7, 2002)

I have nasal polyposis caused by rhinitis (perhaps allergic). And it's not the first time that i ear about the posible relation between IBS and sinusitis-rhinitis..., It could be allergic? I don't know. What do you think? greetings


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

I just wanted to share with you that I had IBS-D and horrible nose congestion for 40 years and finally found out about 6 months ago that food intolerance was playing a huge part in that..In the last 6 months I have been able to stay away from the Doctors, Hospital, Emergency rooms wtih the horrible pain and D..I have even give up my vicks nose spray


----------



## ncottle (Nov 28, 2001)

I think it definitely plays a part in the IBS. I was doing pretty well with the IBS until I got a really bad sore throat a few weeks ago....and I believe it has caused a flareup with the IBS. I have had so much stuffiness in my head and drainage into my stomach from my sinuses. Seems like you can't win for losing.


----------



## onandoff (May 20, 2002)

I have pretty much the same thing - when my D gets bad my nose turns on like a faucet.


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

I have the yucky drip today (allergies). I took a Claritin-D and it didn't help. But, I can tell you that my stomach does feel weird today. I definitely think there is a connection.


----------

